# How bloody long does it take to clear customs!!!??



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm desperately awaiting the delivery of my MBP. It arrived at the Fedex HUB in Misissauga yesterday (Sunday) evening. When I called Fedex they said it is scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. WTF!!!! How come it takes 3 days to clear customs? I want my MBP now!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fedex can be brutal cuz it's at the Airport - been there done that


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Sometimes there is an issue with one item in the delivery not related to yours at all so it holds up the whole shipment too. That's happened to me before.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

RicktheChemist said:


> Next time.. buy local
> 
> RtC


I used an EDU discount so I couldn't go to my local reseller as they don't do edumacational sales. Yorkdale is too far, too annoying and too crowded.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

kkapoor said:


> I used an EDU discount so I couldn't go to my local reseller as they don't do edumacational sales. Yorkdale is too far, too annoying and too crowded.


then i kindly and respectfully suggest you accept your predicament

as the old saying goes; 'good, cheap, fast; pick 2 of 3'


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> as the old saying goes; 'good, cheap, fast; pick 2 of 3'


I never heard that saying before, did you just coin that! :lmao:


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

**

hehe i just got my mbp at the apple store and guess what? no customs!!!  :heybaby: :lmao: 

i gotta say it's lovely having 1.83Ghz under your hands.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> then i kindly and respectfully suggest you accept your predicament
> 
> as the old saying goes; 'good, cheap, fast; pick 2 of 3'


Cruel, but fair.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

wooohooo Im not the only one desperately waiting for the MBP  

Misery loves company


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

New saying to me



> as the old saying goes; 'good, cheap, fast; pick 2 of 3'


Most resellers are stocking them now......




.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i heard that saying before
i caught a bit of the bernie mac show when he had a contractor do some renovations


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Unlikely it has anything to do with customs. Your MBP is not commited for delivery until Wednesday and Wednesday is when you'll get it. That is the service Apple paid for and that is FedEx's commitment.

If you're extremely lucky, they may deliver Tuesday.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I agree, clearing Customs is quick. Did FedEx say that was the delay? If the proper carrier is used (ie a bonded carrier) it probably won't even leave the truck until it arrives at your local warehouse for sorting and delivery. It's possible that the warehouse is bonded, and it won't clear until it's sorted. But, that's all work done by FedEx, not Customs.

Note: when things ship "in bond" that means that even though they are in Canada, they haven't cleared customs yet. It speeds things up; you do it at a warehouse, which can be anywhere, and hopefully is part of the same sorting routine you do with every package, so it doesn't really take any extra time if everything is in order.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kkapoor said:


> I used an EDU discount so I couldn't go to my local reseller as they don't do edumacational sales. Yorkdale is too far, too annoying and too crowded.


Some (other) resellers honour the educational discount.

Yorkdale isn't too crowded at certain times. One long trip there even if annoying would have saved you days and days....

then again, you may have the computer by now. Enjoy.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

The good thing is that my MBP arrived this morning.

The bad thing is that it is going back. Not only did I have the CPU whine, the Display whine and major heat issues; when I ran the extended hardware test I got a logic board error code. I thought they had sorted these things out. It seems like that rumour regarding Macbook Pro logic board revisions was a fallacy. Otherwise this is a beautiful machine, and damn quick.

So I called Apple and they said that they would replace the machine despite the fact that it was a CTO order. Now I have to wait a couple of days to receive the return Fedex waybill (apparently they won't email it to you). After they receive the machine they will release the new order.

At least they gave me express 2 day shipping.

Machine not so good. Apple Customer Service excellent!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> as the old saying goes; 'good, cheap, fast; pick 2 of 3'


Uhm, I don't think FedEx is any of the above.

Apple certainly is not cheap.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kkapoor said:


> Now I have to wait a couple of days to receive the return Fedex waybill (apparently they won't email it to you). After they receive the machine they will release the new order.
> 
> At least they gave me express 2 day shipping.
> 
> Machine not so good. Apple Customer Service excellent!


Sorry to hear the MBP you got has problems and that you have to wait (another week?) for your MBP. The wait is the hard part of ordering new hardwaqre from Apple.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

dupl. post


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

To the OP, how long did it take for the MBP to ship? From the day you ordered til it ship by fedex?

And what are the shipping options?

like 2 day express, etc...


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

I ordered last Wednesday, it shipped Friday, I received it today.


----------

